# Rugby Heroes.



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

As someone who came late to rugby, I totally congratulate our all conquering heroes. Places secured in history! What a scrap! And did President McAleese put Warren Gatland in his box (twice) in her post match interview, or what?!? What an articulate woman! 

And Declan Kidney. Mr. Humility!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2009)

Mary robinson was there?


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2009)

I thought they were fantastic.
O'Gara had a bad game (and a bad 6 Nations) and if they lost it would have been on his head (and O'Callaghan) but considering the times he's won games for us just about single-handedly it would have been grossly unfair on his if they had lost.
O'Connell was superb, as usual, but O'Driscoll was phenomenal and was the difference between the teams on the day.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Mar 2009)

Huw Richards has written a very gracious piece on it here, fair play to him.


----------



## gebbel (22 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> As someone who came late to rugby, I totally congratulate our all conquering heroes. Places secured in history! What a scrap! And did President Robinson put Warren Gatland in his box (twice) in her post match interview, or what?!? What an articulate woman!
> 
> And Declan Kidney. Mr. Humility!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe I'm just groggy this morning but I don't get any of that sarcasm, assuming that's what it is.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

gebbel said:


> Maybe I'm just groggy this morning but I don't get any of that sarcasm, assuming that's what it is.


 
No sarcasm at all, gebbel. Just a reference to Warren Gatland's comments during the week about the Welsh not liking the Irish etc. (Sorry for the slight mix up in Presidents!)


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Mary robinson was there?


 
Oooops! That last pint again, last night! Always a killer!


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2009)

know the one that's one too many


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Huw Richards has written a very gracious piece on it here, fair play to him.


 
Yes. Very gracious.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> know the one that's one too many


 
Nuair a bhíonn an fíon istigh, bíonn an ciall amuigh!


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2009)

Sé leigheas na póite ól arís


----------



## Yorrick (22 Mar 2009)

Its a very short road from "just the one" to "never again"


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (22 Mar 2009)

_Sindo_ rates it as best of Ireland's top 10 sporting moments.  Not sure about that - what about Denis Taylor's defeat of Steve Davis - didn't even make the Top 10.

But surely having two GAA affairs in the top ten is ridiculous.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Sindo_ rates it as best of Ireland's top 10 sporting moments. Not sure about that - what about Denis Taylor's defeat of Steve Davis - didn't even make the Top 10.
> 
> But surely having two GAA affairs in the top ten is ridiculous.


 
Haven't seen the list but my all time moment was Eamonn Coughlan's victory in the 5000m at the World Championships in 1983. Did that make into the top 10?


----------



## DavyJones (22 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I thought they were fantastic.
> O'Gara had a bad game (and a bad 6 Nations) and if they lost it would have been on his head (and O'Callaghan) but considering the times he's won games for us just about single-handedly it would have been grossly unfair on his if they had lost.
> O'Connell was superb, as usual, but O'Driscoll was phenomenal and was the difference between the teams on the day.



Purple, Purple, Purple.

How can you say ROG had a bad game? The guy was targeted all day and took the punishment. He set up Bowes try and scored the winning DG under immense pressure.

Why do you also pick out O'Callaghen? Many different players gave away scores by way of penalties.


----------



## Simeon (22 Mar 2009)

Well done lads. Great psychological boost all around. Capped by Dunne's amazing victory.


----------



## shesells (22 Mar 2009)

Surely if we'd lost it would have been on Paddy Wallace's head? He gae away THAT penalty!

Is it just me or was that the most embarassing excuse for a homecoming you've ever seen?!


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> How can you say ROG had a bad game? The guy was targeted all day and took the punishment. He set up Bowes try and scored the winning DG under immense pressure.
> 
> Why do you also pick out O'Callaghen? Many different players gave away scores by way of penalties.


ROG had a bad game by his own very high standards.
O’Callaghen played the ball on the ground a number of times (as he often does) and twice behaved badly when Wales conceded a penalty, once costing us three points. He’s a great player; he’s smart, athletic and reads the game very well. He just needs to keep the head a bit better.


----------



## shanegl (22 Mar 2009)

shesells said:


> Is it just me or was that the most embarassing excuse for a homecoming you've ever seen?!


I was there and I thought it was fine. Some people are never happy I think.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Sé leigheas na póite ól arís


 
Marbh ag tae agus marbh gan é!


----------



## shesells (22 Mar 2009)

shanegl said:


> I was there and I thought it was fine. Some people are never happy I think.


 
I only watched it on TV but I thought the lads deserved SO much more. Des Cahill was a bumbling idiot, the location could have been so much better (Merrion Square, O'Connell St, Phoenix Park, Donnybrook?), the groupings they brought the guys out in made no sense, there was no mention of Hayes and Flannery, the questions asked were answered with pre-prepared niceties, where was ROG's honesty from yesterday??

At the very least they deserved a parade.

I was so happy for the team and their achievement, they deserved a special homecoming. We've given soccer teams who've come back with no silverware bigger receptions!


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Mar 2009)

Very good point, sahnegl. Nil all draws, "a result", moral victories and Olé, Olé, Olé! 

Didn't see the the Des Cahill bit. Bad?


----------



## shesells (23 Mar 2009)

BRUTAL!  It really was painful!


----------



## Teatime (23 Mar 2009)

I am so delighted we won the Grand Slam. Those lads deserved that so much. Especially O'Driscoll and O'Connell who were amazing all season. True legends of the game. There were tears in my eyes on Saturday. I was sure Jones would slot that penalty over. It would have been a travesty.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Mar 2009)

Not a huge rugby fan but have to say it was very exciting and you just couldnt have written a better script. 
I was a lot more excited watching Bernard fighting later on - that was one of the most exciting fights i think i've ever seen. Well done him too! I think he's been a little overshadowed by the rugby team.


----------



## MrMan (23 Mar 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Not a huge rugby fan but have to say it was very exciting and you just couldnt have written a better script.
> I was a lot more excited watching Bernard fighting later on - that was one of the most exciting fights i think i've ever seen. Well done him too! I think he's been a little overshadowed by the rugby team.


 
Probably because a team game depends on so many people working their socks off together and boxing doesn't have quite the same honesty. Its gone a bit like horse racing your never quite sure if both boxers are being honest but I wouldn't have doubts about Dunnes last fight in fairness he pulled it out of the bag just like Lee.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> ROG had a bad game by his own very high standards.
> O’Callaghen played the ball on the ground a number of times (as he often does) and twice behaved badly when Wales conceded a penalty, once costing us three points. He’s a great player; he’s smart, athletic and reads the game very well. He just needs to keep the head a bit better.


 
I'd agree with the summation of ROG not having his best day, hasn't been having his best season TBH, but its a mark of the man that he was able to take the pretty brutal hammering he got in the first half (and by God was he targeted) and still produce the game-breaking goods. He also became the all time leading 6 Nations points scorer in this campaign. Its his own massively high standards that make us think he looks average in a game such as saturday's.

I thought, and I have yet to find someone who agrees with me, that it was very important for Donncha to be as 'physical' as he was. While handling the ball on the ground is amateurish, it does happen, especially in such a big game. I was actually urging him on when he went for Jones after his cynical (and it *was* cynical) trip on ROG in the first few minutes. This game was always going to be a physical contest between two aggressive packs. Welsh captain and pack leader nastily takes our playmaker and obvious defensive weak link out of it, colossal lock forward grabs him by the collar and lets him know in no uncertain terms that if its a fight they want to make of this, a fight you'll get and we will win it. Try to bully us and we'll more than stand up to you. A very important statement at an early stage.

Fair enough, they beat us in the scrum but we owned their line-out. Paulie - WOW!!

I think (I'll declare my loyalty to my beloved Munster) this is all down to Kidney. ROG said in his premature auto-biog that if he would gladly hang up his Irish jersey if he could keep winning with Munster and at the time I didn't disagree with him. Enter Kidney. A team that was so painfully obviously made up of two distinct camps, the Munster forwards and the Leinster backs, became the unit that we all wanted to see and the dividends have been reaped. You saw it in the french game, the forwards did the donkey work, the flair of the Leinster backs scored the tries and the best part was that they all celebrated together. Remember the joy on ROG's face as he congratulated O' Driscoll and D'arcy? You wouldn't have seen that before.

I was at the Argentina game last November and swore blind I'd never pay money to watch such s**t again. The only time the D4s cheered was when ROG made mistakes. It was a horrible experience. I was at the Munster/All-blacks game and the difference in support was phenonemal. I was out in Cork after the game saturday and there were a few Leinster boys in the hotel and it seems finally that they were supporting Ireland, not just the Leinster contingent, as much as I have warmed to Ireland and not just the Munster lads. Hopefully we can keep this going.

Long post, I know, but saturday and the whole campaign has been so good and so stirring.A Nation Once Again!!


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2009)

I agree with just about all of that baldyman.
If a manager can't get O'Driscoll playing well that down to the manager as O'Driscoll puts 100% into every game.
I agree that Donncha needed to be (and was) very physical. His shortcomings in no way outweigh his contribution to the team.
The BS about Leinster and Munster comes from both sides. I have travelled to support Munster in Europe (even though I'm a Leinster supporter) and would always cheer for them against any foreign team. I remember being as a Munster game a few years back (quarter final in Landsdown Road) when Leinster were playing away. The general consensus amongst the Munster fans was that they would support anyone but Leinster. 
That sort of stupid small-minded insecure attitude is disgraceful.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Mar 2009)

Purple, I'm with you there, O' Driscoll was the difference this time around, a joy to watch. Also, you're probably right about Munster not supporting Leinster, it's immature. In my mind, a certain Argentinian out-half/centre may have had a lot to do with that in recent years. Unfortunately, the view of Leinster rugby down here is that its an elitist sport that is the property of the well-heeled, cliquish D4 crowd (I'm generalising I know, but you get my point I hope!), whereas in Munster its open to all. I would shout for Leinster in a neutral game, moreso after this weekend than before. I always admired O'Driscoll, D'arcy, O'Kelly (what a soldier), et al. Honest players all. 

We were just saying after the Scottish game that at the start of the season we all thought O' Connell should have been named as captain, as much to take the pressure off O' Driscoll as for selfish reasons but with the new set-up in the camp, O' Driscoll was the right choice. An inspirational player both to the team and all future players in the country. 

Now, if I could just hold my temper anytime I'm out on Baggott St. when a drunken D4 tells me that I haven't a clue about rugby and don't have a right to follow and comment on a game I unfortunately never played....!


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> .. you're probably right about Munster not supporting Leinster, it's immature. In my mind, a certain Argentinian out-half/centre may have had a lot to do with that in recent years.


 
Chicken or egg ? AFAIK his uncomplimentary remarks about certain Munster players was based on their behaviour to him, i.e. the behaviour preceded the remarks.



baldyman27 said:


> Unfortunately, the view of Leinster rugby down here is that its an elitist sport that is the property of the well-heeled, cliquish D4 crowd (I'm generalising I know ..


 
Ironic, given that the leading AIL Leinster club over the past 10 years is not from D4, in fact it's just a long punt from the front garden of the O'Driscoll family home. Maybe 2 long punts .

The modesty and humility of the Irish players in their moment of glory is a tribute to their families, schools, clubs and all of those who have guided them so far.

Can you imagine the reaction of professional soccer players to a referee who operated in the way Wayne Barnes did to Ireland players on Saturday, and contrast with how the Irish players took it on the chin and didn't let it get to them ?


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2009)

It's also worth noting that Leinster is a much better supported club at home with Munster getting better away support.


----------



## DavyJones (23 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> It's also worth noting that Leinster is a much better supported club at home with Munster getting better away support.



really? Is that because Leinster had a much bigger stadium up until recently?


----------



## Sunny (23 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Ironic, given that the leading AIL Leinster club over the past 10 years is not from D4, in fact it's just a long punt from the front garden of the O'Driscoll family home. Maybe 2 long punts .


 
Indeed also worth mentioning the composition of the Leinster squad. 17 from Dublin, 15 from the surrounding counties and 9 foreign players.

Problem with the perception of Leinster rugby is that people still associate it with the elite schools but ignore the massive amount of work done by clubs in various parts of the provience.

Still who cares. What a weekend. All the players derserve massive credit for what they achieved. Would spare a thought though for all the players who came before and played during the bad years. Sunday Times had a very good article about Simon Geoghegan. Players like him and Keith Wood etc should enjoy this moment as well


----------



## Sunny (23 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> really? Is that because Leinster had a much bigger stadium up until recently?


 
No its because Munster fans haven't exactly taken the magners league to their hearts.


----------



## gillarosa (23 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> really? Is that because Leinster had a much bigger stadium up until recently?


 
Or Leinster fans joining the Munster fans on-tour?


----------



## DavyJones (23 Mar 2009)

Sunny said:


> No its because Munster fans haven't exactly taken the magners league to their hearts.



True.
My old man has travelled all over the world to watch Munster play..even went to the tour in the US a few years ago. 
Goes to a lot more away games than home ones, likes the social aspect of playing away


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Chicken or egg ? AFAIK his uncomplimentary remarks about certain Munster players was based on their behaviour to him, i.e. the behaviour preceded the remarks.


 
According to who?? And even if that is true, does it forgive his and his fellow players antics after the world cup game? Don't get me wrong, I think he is a very good player, albeit more of a fair weather footballer. Couldn't handle the pressure in the HC game between the two sides. Don't take me up wrongly, I admire Leinster, just not that particular soon-to-be-former Leinster player.





TarfHead said:


> Ironic, given that the leading AIL Leinster club over the past 10 years is not from D4, in fact it's just a long punt from the front garden of the O'Driscoll family home. Maybe 2 long punts .


 
Which is why I said I was generalising, its the *perception*. We have our own version of D4 in Cork.



TarfHead said:


> The modesty and humility of the Irish players in their moment of glory is a tribute to their families, schools, clubs and all of those who have guided them so far.


 
*+1*



TarfHead said:


> Can you imagine the reaction of professional soccer players to a referee who operated in the way Wayne Barnes did to Ireland players on Saturday, and contrast with how the Irish players took it on the chin and didn't let it get to them ?


 
Whats the saying about soccer being a gentleman's game played by thugs?!!! A horrible excuse of a 'sport'.



Purple said:


> It's also worth noting that Leinster is a much better supported club at home with Munster getting better away support.


 
Easier to get tickets for an away munster game! Got my home Magner's league and HC tickets for next season sorted, happy days.



Sunny said:


> No its because Munster fans haven't exactly taken the magners league to their hearts.


 
True.



gillarosa said:


> Or Leinster fans joining the Munster fans on-tour?


 
Yes, the ten of them do swell the ranks considerably.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I agree with just about all of that baldyman.
> If a manager can't get O'Driscoll playing well that down to the manager as O'Driscoll puts 100% into every game.
> I agree that Donncha needed to be (and was) very physical. His shortcomings in no way outweigh his contribution to the team.
> The BS about Leinster and Munster comes from both sides. I have travelled to support Munster in Europe (even though I'm a Leinster supporter) and would always cheer for them against any foreign team. I remember being as a Munster game a few years back (quarter final in Landsdown Road) when Leinster were playing away. The general consensus amongst the Munster fans was that they would support anyone but Leinster.
> That sort of stupid small-minded insecure attitude is disgraceful.


 
There's a story going around these parts that, a few years ago, a Sky reporter and camera team were in Cork and interviewed two local guys who were ecstatic after England had been beaten in some match that evening. The reporter asked the pair if they could ever see the time when they would support England in a match. The first guy replied that it simply would never happen but the second guy replied that the only time he could envisage himself supporting England would be if they were playing Kilkenny! A true story!


----------



## shesells (23 Mar 2009)

I think part of the reason Munster are supported better away is that Munster fans are everywhere. As a Corkonian living in Dublin, it's as easy timewise to get to the UK or France as it is to get home at a weekend for a match. Tickets are also easier to come by for away games, as is true for Ireland games.

As for supporting Leinster. I tried! I was even thinking of buying a season ticket so we decided to go to a few ML games to test it out, see if I could get behind Leinster as I can get to their games so much more easily. I tried and I just can't. It was the Leinster fans that put me off, I always seemed to end up around Ross O'Carroll Kelly-alikes!


----------



## MrMan (24 Mar 2009)

> Whats the saying about soccer being a gentleman's game played by thugs?!!! A horrible excuse of a 'sport'.


 
What is it about soccer that makes you consider and excuse of a sport?


----------



## Homer (24 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I thought, and I have yet to find someone who agrees with me, that it was very important for Donncha to be as 'physical' as he was. While handling the ball on the ground is amateurish, it does happen, especially in such a big game. I was actually urging him on when he went for Jones after his cynical (and it *was* cynical) trip on ROG in the first few minutes. This game was always going to be a physical contest between two aggressive packs. Welsh captain and pack leader nastily takes our playmaker and obvious defensive weak link out of it, colossal lock forward grabs him by the collar and lets him know in no uncertain terms that if its a fight they want to make of this, a fight you'll get and we will win it. Try to bully us and we'll more than stand up to you. A very important statement at an early stage.


 
I agree that O'Callaghan had a great game and the only thing I would fault him for is his very stupid push on Mike Phillips after he had knocked on.  This led to a penalty for Wales that changed the momentum of the match shortly after the two Irish tries and it could have cost us the match.

I think it's mainly this incident that people are referring to when they criticise his performance and it's probably a bit unfair that it takes away from the immense contribution that he made throughout the match.  Thankfully, we came through in the end and it would have been an awful injustice if this particular team (and O'Driscoll, O'Connell and O'Gara in particular) had not won a Grand Slam at some stage.

In some ways, the way the match finished reminded me of the way in which Padraig Harrington won his first major. Let's hope the Irish team can follow his example and add a couple more Grand Slams in quick succession.

Homer


----------



## Teatime (24 Mar 2009)

I personally think O'Driscoll has been playing well for the past 2 seasons but that the team around him were just not clicking or performing. For example I saw him as the only Irish player that played well in the World Cup despite being double marked and targeted in many matches (including the Bayonne match !).
Firstly he moved from 1st centre to 2nd centre this season and that helped his game - the reason he went to 1st centre were various (injuries to potential 1st centres like Darcy, to defend the 10 channel etc). 2nd centre is his best position.
Secondly when the team was not performing he was doing mainly defensive duties - he was (and still is) acting like a third flanker and doing all the dirty work trying to regain posession. His defensive work and ground work in past 2 seasons and indeed this season was unreal. Yet the people that are 'new' to rugby think he is poor unless he is scoring free running tries.
Thirdly, we are playing more keep-ball rugby with Kidney, more like the Munster gameplan. This gives us a platform and time to plan the attacks instead of kicking the ball away too often.

O''Driscoll scored 4 tries (I think) - 1 was an interception (he had a few of those this season, some vital). 1 was a classic centre burst and side step against France. 2 were Flanker/Forward tries from the base of the ruck on the line. I think there is a forward in Brian bursting to get out. Heaslip tongue-in-cheek said in an interview after England game that they were sickened to see a Back secure the try after all the hard work done by the Pack. What amazed me is that only 3 people in Cardiff knew O'Driscoll was going for a try when he did - himself, the ref and the welsh guy.

I am a Connacht fan so no allegiances. Bit sad to see the Munster-Leinster animosity appearing again on this thread so soon after a Grand Slam. Its so Irish.


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> I am a Connacht fan so no allegiances. Bit sad to see the Munster-Leinster animosity appearing again on this thread so soon after a Grand Slam. Its so Irish.


 
I don't think there is no anomosity in this thread. There is no harm in having a healthy rivalry and no that doesn't extend to cheering for foreign opposition against one of the Irish provinces. If you want to see Leinster-Munster animosity, you should listen to the players in private. Most of them might be friends and have the height of respect for each other and the cliques in the Irish squad may have been eliminated but by God, they want to beat the crap out of each other when they meet!

Are you saying as a Connacht fan you didn't get a particular sense of plaeasure from beating Munster and Leinster earlier in the season?


----------



## PaddyW (24 Mar 2009)

I think it's time now for people to celebrate, truly, the outstanding, world class player that our very own Brian O' Driscoll is. I won't generalise on this, but I have heard so many people not giving him the full credit he has deserved all along. He has, to my mind, been Ireland's most outstanding player over the past 10 years. Saturday showed just how complete a player he is. From his try, to his absolutely massive tackle on Shanklin (I don't think I saw anyone else put Shanklin down like that all match). He surely has to be in the running for world player of the year this year, how he's never won it is beyond me. 

And to the rest of those wonderful men, thank you so much for making dreams come true for a nation. I have watched the match four times already since Saturday and every time, seeing their immense contributions, putting their bodies on the line, has brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for implanting this immortal memory in my mind


----------



## Teatime (24 Mar 2009)

Sunny said:


> Are you saying as a Connacht fan you didn't get a particular sense of plaeasure from beating Munster and Leinster earlier in the season?


 
They were sweet victories and long overdue but we're still bottom of Magners League. Its a pity there were no Connacht players on the Grand Slam team too.


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2009)

Teatime said:


> They were sweet victories and long overdue but we're still bottom of Magners League. Its a pity there were no Connacht players on the Grand Slam team too.


 
True. Honestly thought this could be the year for Connacht and heineken cup rugby but they are still a couple of players short to get the required consistency. Still not sure the IRFU know what they want from Connacht rugby because they are not being used properly as a development side and they are aren't given the resources to compete either.


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> What is it about soccer that makes you consider and excuse of a sport?


 
It's my personal opinion.



Homer said:


> his very stupid push on Mike Phillips
> Homer


 
I agree, that was needless and churlish. Consistency of refereeing would have seen Wales penalised too for Adam Jones' (albeit attempted) pat on the head for Marcus Horan.



Teatime said:


> I personally think O'Driscoll has been playing well for the past 2 seasons but that the team around him were just not clicking or performing. For example I saw him as the only Irish player that played well in the World Cup despite being double marked and targeted in many matches (including the Bayonne match !).
> Firstly he moved from 1st centre to 2nd centre this season and that helped his game - the reason he went to 1st centre were various (injuries to potential 1st centres like Darcy, to defend the 10 channel etc). 2nd centre is his best position.
> Secondly when the team was not performing he was doing mainly defensive duties - he was (and still is) acting like a third flanker and doing all the dirty work trying to regain posession. His defensive work and ground work in past 2 seasons and indeed this season was unreal. Yet the people that are 'new' to rugby think he is poor unless he is scoring free running tries.
> Thirdly, we are playing more keep-ball rugby with Kidney, more like the Munster gameplan. This gives us a platform and time to plan the attacks instead of kicking the ball away too often.
> ...


 
First off, I don't think there's any animosity here, more ruing what could have been in years gone by had the animosity not existed. Munster and Leinster kicking lumps out of each other on the pitch is good for Irish rugby once they can, as Irish players, play with and *for* each other in the green jersey. That's what they've finally done this season.Should they meet in the HC semi (here's hoping!), I don't think you'll see ROG jumping the hoarding should he score a try!

O Driscoll has been immense since he first put on the jersey. You're right, he hasn't played badly in the last few years, his defensive capabilities and his workrate have never diminished, far from it. Let's face facts - ROG is a gaping hole that's there to be exploited by the opposition, O Driscoll was his bodyguard. That's why it was so worrying to see the slight frame of Paddy Wallace put at inside centre - two gaping holes!! O Driscoll is unbelievable at staying on his feet and turning ball over in the tackle, just ask Gavin Henson (will he ever wear a Welsh jersey again???)

Connacht have ben a fantastic side given the almost laughable support they get from the IRFU.Fair play for beating Munster in the League, it was well deserved, ye destroyed us TBH. I'd like to see the young out-half (can't remember his name, think he's actually from Leinster) given a chance to show what he can do on a bigger stage under the influence of ROG as he seems to be one of the very few young 10s in the country who has potential.


----------



## Chocks away (24 Mar 2009)

Has anyone read Master Myers' columm in today's Indo? Surely it is an auspicious time for his loved one's to suggest he "spend more time with his family" - under the aegis of a friendly clinic. Thereby giving everyone a break


----------



## MrMan (24 Mar 2009)

> It's my personal opinion.


 
Thanks for the insightful reply.


----------



## Teatime (24 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> ...O Driscoll was his bodyguard. That's why it was so worrying to see the slight frame of Paddy Wallace put at inside centre - two gaping holes!!


 
Yeah and Look what happened to poor Wallace's face - He was beaten up !! O'Driscoll is tough as nails. Ask Flutey and Armitage.



baldyman27 said:


> Connacht have ben a fantastic side given the almost laughable support they get from the IRFU.Fair play for beating Munster in the League, it was well deserved, ye destroyed us TBH. I'd like to see the young out-half (can't remember his name, think he's actually from Leinster) given a chance to show what he can do on a bigger stage under the influence of ROG as he seems to be one of the very few young 10s in the country who has potential.


 
Keatley is good but not international class in my opinion. I do think IRFU should support Connacht more. Better chance of finding a new O'Gara, Hayes etc with 4 choices rathen than 3 especially considering foreign players.


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> Thanks for the insightful reply.


 
Anytime.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2009)

I've no axe to grind as I don't like any sport but surely Baldyman your low opinion of soccer as a game is informed by the many thuggish players (esp in the English Premier) and the behaviour of some of the low life fans?

Not as much of a problem in Rugby. Do you need to maybe separate the game from the culture a bit more? 

FWIW, I think the skill aspect/appreciation of talent is much more obvious in soccer when compared to rugby - I mean as long as you are built like the proverbial outhouse and can throw and catch a ball, sure anyone can play rugby ()


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> I've no axe to grind as *I don't like any sport* but surely Baldyman your low opinion of soccer as a game is informed by the many thuggish players (esp in the English Premier) and the behaviour of some of the low life fans?
> 
> Not as much of a problem in Rugby. Do you need to maybe separate the game from the culture a bit more?
> 
> FWIW, I think the skill aspect/appreciation of talent is much more obvious in soccer when compared to rugby - *I mean as long as you are built like the proverbial outhouse and can throw and catch a ball, sure anyone can play rugby* ()


 
You covered yourself nicely there Caveat!! MR Man, TBH I'm only rising you, though I do detest the game and not for the reasons outlined above. Its sitting through a game for 90 mins and often not even seeing one score that gets me, esp.when the games that are watched and the teams that are supported are full of overpaid nancy boys. I watch hurling (on the cards again for us thank God) and rugby enthusiastically and its bloody hard to watch 90 mins of no scores, just lads rolling around in mock agony having been petted on the bottom by an opponent.

Rant over.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> You covered yourself nicely there Caveat!! MR Man, TBH I'm only rising you, though I do detest the game and not for the reasons outlined above. Its sitting through a game for 90 mins and often not even seeing one score that gets me, esp.when the games that are watched and the teams that are supported are full of overpaid nancy boys. I watch hurling (on the cards again for us thank God) and rugby enthusiastically and its bloody hard to watch 90 mins of no scores, just lads rolling around in mock agony having been petted on the bottom by an opponent.
> 
> Rant over.


 
In the mid 80's I was in America and an international match between Czechoslovakia and some other country was televised. True to form, they broke for commercials every ten minutes or so and while they were away (about the 80th minute), the only goal of the game was scored! And they didn't even show the replay until the game was over. 

Makes you wonder why soccer never really caught on over there.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Mar 2009)

And when they had the World Cup in '94, they wanted matches broken into four quarters for tv purposes.


----------

